# TsunamiPro - Holographic Swim Baits by JarvisWalker



## Kez (Nov 5, 2008)

It was Kris Kringle today at work today and we all got to open our pressies on Santas Lap. Yes I have been a good boy. LOL

Anyway this is what I got in my bag of goodies... They will be a perfect lure for those Kingies! 

Product: *TSUNAMI PRO HOLOGRAPHIC SWIM BAITS*
Company: *Jarvis Walker*
Type: *Slim Shad 4" Herring/Blue Back*

+ Fish attracting colors with holographic effect
+rigged and ready with PREMIUM *Mustard ULTRA *POINT HOOKS
+Ultra soft body with built in lead head
+Lifelike thre dimensional eyes
+controlled sinking action for perfect fishing depth


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

you will have to show us all the kingies that they catch.good luck joe


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Had the shad version of these for over a year. Been used a few times in the Shoalhaven river but even the flatties don't want to eat them.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I use the shad version and I love them, so do the fish.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

I have the 3" shad versions which are great to cast to schools of salmon which jump all over them. Good size strong hook also, very happy with them.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I've found them really good on Bass in Dams with garfish. Look a lot like gar and the bass love em.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Santa has good taste
hope the Kingies do as well 8) 
great colour, how could they resist ;-)


----------

